# FreeBSD related on Twitter



## sidetone (Jan 24, 2017)

This is pretty cool, there is the FreeBSD foundation and plenty of FreeBSD related accounts to read about on Twitter.

https://twitter.com/freebsdfndation
https://twitter.com/freshports/

and plenty more


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2017)

Look at the bottom: https://www.freebsd.org/community.html


----------



## kafka0 (Feb 6, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Look at the bottom: https://www.freebsd.org/community.html


Thanks, SirDice (and SideTone), I subscribed to a bunch of these!


----------

